

Allegations Against the ATF: Using The Mentally Disabled as Pawns - 001sky
http://www.theatlantic.com/national/archive/2013/12/allegations-against-the-atf-using-the-mentally-disabled-as-pawns/282226/

======
memracom
In the world of business, the behavior of those ATF agents would be described
as fraud and/or embezzlement.

